# Is there a way to remove Hotfix glue?



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently got some terrible transfer paper and tried using it anyhow. Well one rhinestone popped out of place and was pressed wrong. I was able to remove the rhinestone and a bit of the hot fix glue by picking at it with fingernail while hot. There is still some there and noticeable. Does anyone know how to remove the hot fix glue. It is on a Black Cotton shirt. Thanks.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

I personally have not seen a way without putting a hole in the garment you are working on. Let me know if you find a way. Might try a wet dry magic eraser


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

i have had great results with saliva and carefully picking glue away with tweezers.
sounds odd but it works every time


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

OSSKOBRET said:


> i have had great results with saliva and carefully picking glue away with tweezers.
> sounds odd but it works every time


Interesting. Do you do this while its hot. I think it after it was cool and didn't get any results I am going to try to reheat it and try it. Thanks.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I do this when its cooled down


----------

